# Vizio 55" smart tv.



## Malson (Feb 3, 2016)

I just purchase a Vizio smart tv.I was expecting to use my Chromecast hdmi plug in decided to get my viewing intertainment from my computer or smart phone to the tv screen,my router is recognized by the tv,but not Chromecast.i do not subscribe to cable service.Question is: does anyone know of a service that has info plug in that will work with a Vizio smart tv??


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what happens when you try and setup the chromecast on the new TV ?

Switch off the chrome case TV and Router - leave for a few minutes
then turn on the router , allow to settle 
turn on TV
then when thats all working 
Turn on the cromecast and setup

It should work OK - But I do not know the Vizio TVs - but if its an HDMI should work 

Has it connected to the router in the past - or is this a new chromecast


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Since you TV is a smart TV and your router already sees it, why not just use the built in apps to view your TV content. What content do you view...tv shows, movie sites and so forth?

Basically, Chromecast if for TV's that are not smart TV's.


----------



## Malson (Feb 3, 2016)

Chromecast support has taken me through the above steps.The tech. support tech. came to the conclusion that chromecast is not compatible with this Vizio tv .Thanks for the reply though


----------



## Malson (Feb 3, 2016)

i really wanted to view facebook on the big screen,instead of my much smaller computer monitor or smart phone screen.So i was thinking i could mirror the page to the computer from ether of those devises to the tv.The tv came with pre loaded apps,one being Facebook,when i opened and signed into facebook app all that would be view-able was my profile picture,there is also 3 tabs to select from,which are,Wall-Info-photos.When i select wall,there are no post available,when i select info it shows me the info i interred for my profile(age,place of birth,ect.)When i select photos i get my different photo albams,but do not have all the pictures in the albums.So that is why i was tring to use the chromecast devise to work with the tv.
I talked to a Vizio tech.The individual told me i wont be able to view facebook on the smart tv, as if i were viewing it on my computer.Thats one attribute that helped me select this tv,good selling gadget i guess.


----------

